# Red Oak success



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great looking bear! Congrats! Nice job on the skull too.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

BWHUNTR said:


> 2 1/2 hours to boil and 24 hours in 40 salon grade peroxide


Nice skull and congrats on the bear. I still have to do my bear skull plus a hog skull. After the peroxide bath, the deer skulls I have done get a soaking in a mix of white Elmers glue and water. That helps seal the skull.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

TVCJohn said:


> Nice skull and congrats on the bear. I still have to do my bear skull plus a hog skull. After the peroxide bath, the deer skulls I have done get a soaking in a mix of white Elmers glue and water. That helps seal the skull.


TVCJohn can you explain the elmers glue process, seals the skull? Is it noticeable when looking at skull? I've never heard of this additional step. Maybe a picture or two of finished skulls? Thanks


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

BWHUNTR said:


> TVCJohn can you explain the elmers glue process, seals the skull? Is it noticeable when looking at skull? I've never heard of this additional step. Maybe a picture or two of finished skulls? Thanks


There is a few tricks out there. You can Google it and see the returns for Elmers glue. The below is from one of the taxi sites talking about it. My CG buddy who is a taxi in Kodiak told me about it.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forums/BeginnersArticles/03/a/03AA5B4CD2.html

Go to the below Bowsite thread and look for the 09-Mar-15" post by Wild1 and read how he did his bear skull with the Elmers trick. He did a pretty good job.

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/bgforums/thread.cfm?forum=4&threadid=382854&MESSAGES=66&FF=4


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

TVCJohn said:


> There is a few tricks out there. You can Google it and see the returns for Elmers glue. The below is from one of the taxi sites talking about it. My CG buddy who is a taxi in Kodiak told me about it.
> 
> http://www.taxidermy.net/forums/BeginnersArticles/03/a/03AA5B4CD2.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time and posting this info TVCJohn it's interesting reading all the different methods of cleaning skulls. I'm going to try the elmers glue on my next deer euro


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Lab results indicated 2.50 years of age on my 185 pound sow. Looking forward to the UP Vance


----------

